# Bologna - Milan: 8 febbraio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bologna - Milan, recupero dell'ultima giornata di andata non disputata a causa della Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 8 febbraio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.

Si affrontano due squadra in crisi profonda. Il Milan arriva al match da quattro sconfitte consecutive, il Bologna dall'umiliante 1-7 contro il Napoli.

Dove vedere Bologna - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Pfffffff

Figuriamoci.


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Questi staranno pure col sangue agli occhi dopo le 7 pere rifilate dal Napoli...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ora come ora siam capaci di perdere pure questa.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Questi ovviamente saranno come il Real Madrid contro di noi. Con il Napoli sono stati osceni. Si trasformeranno


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il Bologna di ieri ha giocato meglio del Milan di oggi. Temo l'ennesima non vittoria. Suggerirei di mettere dentro Lapadula.. definitivamente.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2017)

up


----------



## de sica (6 Febbraio 2017)

Non si vince. Mi sembra troppo scontato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Se va di culo si pareggia, la spirale di crollo verticale è in atto


----------



## SecondoRosso (6 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2017)

*Sarà l'arbitro Doveri a dirigere Bologna - Milan. *


----------



## fra29 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Non si vincerà mai a Bologna..


----------



## mistergao (6 Febbraio 2017)

In sè, avversario abbordabilissimo. Ma visto come siamo messi ultimamente...
Io butterei dentro dal primo minuto Ocampos, magari tira fuori il partitone.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Febbraio 2017)

Finirà con un pari


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Se non cambia perdiamo pure questa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2017)

Hanno provato a giocarsela alla pari col napoli e sono stati seppelliti di gol.
Contro di noi chissà come giocheranno.


----------



## zlatan (6 Febbraio 2017)

Prevedo uno squallidissimo 0-0. Loro preoccupatissimi dopo l'1-7 di sabato giocheranno tutti dietro, noi che piuttosto che perdere ancora, giocheremo per il pareggio....
Poi dopo zero punti nelle successive 2 partite con Lazio e Fiore, anzi mettiamoci pure il sassuolo, e quest'anno davvero rischiamo di arrivare dodicesimi. Meno male che ci sono quelle tre laggiù che ci salvano...
Ma se ci sarà il closing, io dimenticherò tutto e gioirò come se fossimo in champions.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

Vediamo se giochiamo ancora in 10, va bene anche Deulofeu falso 9, Cutrone, quello che gli pare ma giochiamo in 11!!!!

Al limite lo si può mettere dopo il fantasma formaggino


----------



## ralf (6 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vediamo se giochiamo ancora in 10, va bene anche Deulofeu falso 9, Cutrone, quello che gli pare ma giochiamo in 11!!!!
> 
> Al limite lo si può mettere dopo il fantasma formaggino


Cutrone però non è over 30.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se non cambia perdiamo pure questa.



Infatti, Montella deve assolutamente cambiare al 4-4-2, abbiamo un centrocampo pieno di gente fuori condizione, Pasalic, Bertolacci, Matias, Sosa non possono essere titolari..

Donnarumma
Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria
Suso, Kucka, Locatelli, Ocampos
Deulofeu e Lapadula

Basta di perdere ragazzi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cutrone però non è over 30.



Infatti questo da umana misura della mia disperazione


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2017)

*Bertolacci con la febbre. A centrocampo dovrebbero giocare Locatelli, Kucka e Pasalic.*


----------



## SecondoRosso (6 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bertolacci con la febbre. A centrocampo dovrebbero giocare Locatelli, Kucka e Pasalic.*


----------



## Dany20 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bertolacci con la febbre. A centrocampo dovrebbero giocare Locatelli, Kucka e Pasalic.*


Ultimamente preferisco Bertolacci a Pasalic.


----------



## Symon (6 Febbraio 2017)

Ancora la febbre?
Ma che sega che è........
Comunque x quanto riguarda la partita, dico che il gruppo è coeso e la ruota della fortuna gira prima o poi...se anche qualcosa nel gioco non quadra, con un pizzico più di convinzione e di cinismo con tutte le occasioni che creiamo se riusciamo a segnare nella prima mezz'ora un paio di goal, la partita è chiusa. Il Bologna davanti è asettico, se chiudiamo bene non riuscirà a sfondare.


----------



## Superpippo80 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Noi un gol non lo neghiamo nemmeno al Gallipoli, quindi se non ne facciamo due non vinceremo neanche questa.


----------



## Black (7 Febbraio 2017)

dopo le 7 pere prese con il Napoli con noi riusciranno a mantenere la porta inviolata. Siamo bravissimi a rivitalizzare le squadre in difficoltà


----------



## wfiesso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> dopo le 7 pere prese con il Napoli con noi riusciranno a mantenere la porta inviolata. Siamo bravissimi a rivitalizzare le squadre in difficoltà



Quando ho visto il risultato ho pensato la stessa cosa, questi saranno inca..ati e noi la loro vittima sacrificale


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset

Donnarumma
Abate
Paletta
Romagnoli
Vangioni
Kucka
Locatelli
Pasalic
Suso
Lapadula
Deulofeu*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Con Lapa non avremo difficoltà a vincere, probabilmente si mangerà qualche gol a porta vuota, ma visto che a differenza di Bacca si mette in condizione di segnare, prima o poi timbra


----------



## Julian (7 Febbraio 2017)

prossime 4 veramente toste paradossalmente però credo che per il Milan sarà più difficile questa che la prossima contro la Lazio perchè il Bologna viene da una colossale figura di menta e giocherà alla morte per riscattarsi davanti ai proprio tifosi


----------



## __king george__ (7 Febbraio 2017)

ma alle 18:00 si gioca,giusto?


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella per Bologna Milan

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella per Bologna Milan
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



Calabria nemmeno in panchina, ma che è fatto di cartapesta? solito lavoro di potenziamento muscolare di Milan Lab che rende i giovani invalidi per un anno e poi quando si ripresentano non mostrano più nulla della freschezza atletica che li dovrebbe contraddistinguere...
De Sciglio, Saponara, El Sha ecc.


Quel Cutrone convocato fa ben sperare per l'accantonamento di Bacca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Calabria nemmeno in panchina, ma che è fatto di cartapesta? solito lavoro di potenziamento muscolare di Milan Lab che rende i giovani invalidi per un anno e poi quando si ripresentano non mostrano più nulla della freschezza atletica che li dovrebbe contraddistinguere...
> De Sciglio, Saponara, El Sha ecc.
> 
> 
> Quel Cutrone convocato fa ben sperare per l'accantonamento di Bacca.



Un giocatore che torna dopo mesi di inattività non dovrebbe giocare 3 partite in una settimana, questi sono i risultati

D'altro canto eravamo in emergenza

PS: Non illudetevi, giocheremo di nuovo in 10


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma alle 18:00 si gioca,giusto?


Alle 20:45 si gioca.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Febbraio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Alle 20:45 si gioca.



vero...mi ero confuso con l'altra partita...con tutto sto calcio spezzatino non ci si capisce più nulla


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vinciamo stasera, perche con la lazio la vedo dura.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Per la prima volta da che io abbia memoria stasera non potrò guardare la partita completamente. Ho fatto di tutto per rimandare questo impegno ma lo avevo programmato da tanto tempo, da prima che si sapesse della data di recupero. Quando posso cercherò di collegarmi con skygo. Forza ragazzi che i tre punti oggi sono fondamentali.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta da che io abbia memoria stasera non potrò guardare la partita completamente. Ho fatto di tutto per rimandare questo impegno ma lo avevo programmato da tanto tempo, da prima che si sapesse della data di recupero. Quando posso cercherò di collegarmi con skygo. Forza ragazzi che i tre punti oggi sono fondamentali.



MMM ti immagino come fantozzi che si perde italia-inghilterra!!!
C'è sempre una corazzata Kotiomkin a rompere le balle!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> MMM ti immagino come fantozzi che si perde italia-inghilterra!!!
> C'è sempre una corazzata Kotiomkin a rompere le balle!!!!



Ho 25 anni e da quando ho memoria non ho perso una partita. Ho dato buco a chiunque e qualsiasi cosa in tutti i momenti della mia vita. Per me la partita è un momento sacro e ormai chi mi sta intorno aveva imparato a capirlo quindi non ci provavano nemmeno più. 

Qualche hanno fa avrei mandato a quel paese anche questo impegno (importantissimo) , oggi non lo farò. Mi stanno facendo perdere la passione per il mio Milan ?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho 25 anni e da quando ho memoria non ho perso una partita. Ho dato buco a chiunque e qualsiasi cosa in tutti i momenti della mia vita. Per me la partita è un momento sacro e ormai chi mi sta intorno aveva imparato a capirlo quindi non ci provavano nemmeno più.
> 
> Qualche hanno fa avrei mandato a quel paese anche questo impegno (importantissimo) , oggi non lo farò. Mi stanno facendo perdere la passione per il mio Milan ?



Stai solo crescendo 
Ci sono impegni inderogabili.
Ho fatto come te e peggio di te. Tempo fa ho aperto una discussione a riguardo ( 'cosa non si fa per amore del milan', mi pare si chiamasse) dove ogni utente raccontava aneddoti relativamente alle partite del milan e alle 'sole rifilate' per non perder l'evento.
Strano esemplare il tifoso!!!
Io l'ultima l'ho fatta domenica : ero ospite a pranzo ma sul telefonino seguivo il milan !!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo in una buona partita di Van Gioni


----------



## MarcoUnico (8 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera match davvero difficile oltre che importante/fondamentale.
Tempo veramente che non riusciremo ad andare oltre il pareggio.

Sulla formazione poco da dire, i giocatori sono quelli (e scarsi) a causa dei vari infortuni.
Avrei tuttavia messo titolare bertolacci (se al 100%) ed eventualmente dato un turno di riposo a pasalic, che mi sembra ancora discontinuo nell'arco dei 90'.

Sarei poi curioso di vedere ocampos per un maggiore minutaggio.
Mi so visto qualche suo vecchio match... e devo dire che in quanto a "numeri" e velocità non sarebbe male.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Chissà quando capisce Montella che l'attaccante migliore in rosa è Cutrone. 
Ma si continuiamo a giocare in 10 con quel cesso colombiano dai


----------



## MarcoUnico (8 Febbraio 2017)

E chissà quando tu capirai che tra campionato primavera e campionato di serie a corre la stessa differenza che c'è tra luciana litizzetto e melissa satta...


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Avanti con sto schifo


----------



## vannu994 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma ancora non si è capito se gioca Bacca o Lapadula? tutti I giornali dicono cose diverse


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Giochiamo in 9.

Ritorna la domanda di Dumbaghi: quale parente di Montella si è fatto Lapadula?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Inaccettabile dai.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Quale delle due è il Bologna?


----------



## GP7 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Partita da vincere assolutamente, ma non sarà affatto facile.
Non sono tra quelli che si strappa i capelli per l'eventuale conferma di Bacca. Il nostro problema è che non abbiamo una punta adatta al gioco di Montella, o quantomeno a come giochiamo quest'anno. 
Lapadula messo a mezz'ora (non dieci minuti) dalla fine può incidere sicuramente più di Bacca. Pero poi bisogna che incida (vedasi gol divorato nell'ultima sfida). 
Insomma avremmo bisogno di gol dagli altri attorno alla nostra punta, chiunque essa sia, per poter sperare in qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Sì,dai, continuiamo con Bacca...



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho 25 anni e da quando ho memoria non ho perso una partita. Ho dato buco a chiunque e qualsiasi cosa in tutti i momenti della mia vita. Per me la partita è un momento sacro e ormai chi mi sta intorno aveva imparato a capirlo quindi non ci provavano nemmeno più.
> 
> Qualche hanno fa avrei mandato a quel paese anche questo impegno (importantissimo) , oggi non lo farò. Mi stanno facendo perdere la passione per il mio Milan ?



Io ho la tua stessa età e a gennaio causa esami non ne ho vista neanche una (sempre però coi social a portata di mano per vedere i risultati),ma tante altre volte ho rinunciato ad altre cose.Stasera torno a vederla,ce la faranno a vincere almeno questa? Speriamo!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Febbraio 2017)

L'ho già scritto in un altro post, 
ma ecco una breve statistica per aiutare Montella nella scelta del centravanti:

Campionato:

Bacca:.........19 partite - 5 gol - 2 assist - 1330 minuti totali - media gol:1 ogni 266 minuti. 
Lapadula:.....15 partite - 4 gol - 2 assist - 554 minuti totali - media gol: 1 ogni 139 minuti.


Ho volutamente escluso i 3 rigori segnati da Bacca visto che a Lapa non è stata data la possibilità di batterne pur conquistandosene ben 2

Alla statistica direi che va anche considerato il contributo diverso che danno alla manovra i due attaccanti.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

> L'ho già scritto in un altro post,
> ma ecco una breve statistica per aiutare Montella nella scelta del centravanti:
> 
> Campionato:
> ...



Quotone. Montella svegliati.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

*Ufficiali:
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.
[/FONT]
Da Costa; Krafth, Maietta, Gastaldello, M’Baye; Dzemaili, Pulgar, Nagy; Krejci, Destro, Verdi. *


----------



## SecondoRosso (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.
> [/FONT]
> Da Costa; Krafth, Maietta, Gastaldello, M’Baye; Dzemaili, Pulgar, Nagy; Krejci, Destro, Verdi. *



Forza lotta, vincerai! Non ti lasceremo mai!!!


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.
> [/FONT]
> Da Costa; Krafth, Maietta, Gastaldello, M’Baye; Dzemaili, Pulgar, Nagy; Krejci, Destro, Verdi. *



Vangioni vs Verdi..


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT=&quot]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.
> [/FONT]
> Da Costa; Krafth, Maietta, Gastaldello, M’Baye; Dzemaili, Pulgar, Nagy; Krejci, Destro, Verdi. *


Vediamo com'è sto Vangioni. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## MarcoUnico (8 Febbraio 2017)

E stasera me voio fà dù risate con Van Gioni...


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Febbraio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## wfiesso (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non vincere stasera sarebbe come buttare definitivamente l'ottimo girone d'andata


----------



## Gabry (8 Febbraio 2017)

La nostra fascia sinistra mi preoccupa molto. Fossi Donadoni attaccherei di prepotenza su quel lato.
Comunque importante che si sveglino Locatelli e Bacca.


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

Segna Banzai Vangioni!


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni per non far rimpiangere Serginho giustamente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma daiiiiii Vangioni inguardabile!!


(Mi porto avanti, tanto lo so vhe al primo stop che va ad 1m arriva il commento.....)


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma daiiiiii Vangioni inguardabile!!
> 
> 
> (Mi porto avanti, tanto lo so vhe al primo stop che va ad 1m arriva il commento.....)


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni e l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Questa partita mi ricorda il 2 settembre 1939, Abate e l'invasione della Pologna


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Azzz c'è sto cesso di Dzemaili che ci purga sempre...


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

E quando segniamo....


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

va beh dai cominciamo


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic!!!! Ma nooooo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che ci siamo mangiati...


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pure sto Pasalic. Cristo santo....


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che occasione!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il nuovo Robinho. Io l'ho detto. E pure Pasalic dai... Se facciamo schifo è solo perché non segniamo


----------



## ignaxio (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni fa troppi passaggi verso il centro al limite del rischio.. prima o poi..


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu e Pasalic


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il primo gol clamoroso è giò stato mangiato :Facepalm:


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

quanti gol ci mangiamo....


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sul secondo palo nessuno?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il bello é che Bacca fa un passaggio a 25 dal compagnoo piú vicino e si incazza con i compagni che non gli hanno letto nel pensiero


----------



## alcyppa (8 Febbraio 2017)

No vabbè, basta Bacca. BASTA


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Una volta tanto che Bacca ha fatto una cosa buona...


----------



## ignaxio (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma DEulofeu quando tira?


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che poi uno dice gioco. Davanti non vedo un'idea di schema. Passaggi e movimenti casuali


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

E poi lasciamo buchi del genere ovviamente. Mannaggia a Montella


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sto vacca tornasse a scuola calcio con i bambini di 5 anni


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fortuna che sto Giuseppe Verdi è na pippa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ancora tutti avanti e prendiamo ripartenze! 

Non impariamo un cavolo dalle esperienze negative!


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu dovrebbe tentare di più il tiro

Sembra voglia entrare in porta con la palla


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Suso è crollato clamorosamente


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bah, che stupido Paletta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta iniza con le Balotellate in serie?


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carismio abate.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Nemmeno questa la finiamo in 11


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta non finisce la partita sicuro, che asino a prendere quel giallo.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Montella è senza scuse, non può continuare a far giocare Bacca.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

bacca  mamma mia


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Boh, io non ho parole. Butterei fuori ora Bacca. Che insulto alla nostra maglia. 
E come al solito errore individuale, contropiede e pallagol


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che scandalo Bacca.

Che scandalo. 

In un'altra squadra sarebbe fuori rosa già da un pezzo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca...


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Donnarumma!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è un cesso, ormai tutti mi date ragione, almeno quello


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Bacca è umano?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

paletta nervoso...peccato perchè sta giocando bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Soliti 75 minuti senza attaccante, Vincenzino?


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è il vero regista del Bologna.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Capisco perché Bacca non vuole mai andare a fare la sponda per i compagni.
Forse fa meno danno se se ne sta buono fermo in centro area.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi io sono sicuro che li troviamo sicuramente qui nel forum due giocatori con più qualità di Pasalic e Bacca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Preferisco giocare coi centrocampisti terzini


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Locatelli e Bacca deprimenti. Viene da piangere..


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è un insulto ai colori rossoneri.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo che qualcuno, in estate, se lo accolli sto cesso colombiano. Ma ne dubito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non riesce a fare un appoggio ad un metro di distanza, roba che neanche al calcetto del venerdì sera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Suso si accentra e fa il trequartista....

Montella si sta adeguando ai dettami di Berlusconi, possesso palla e trequartista, Brocchi non i segna una beata mazza!

Questo succede ad avere quel cog.....e di presidente.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pure sto Pasalic. Che roba...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

bacca fa rimpiangere borriello, il vieri rossonero, comandini.....chiunque.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Locatelli e Bacca deprimenti. Viene da piangere..



Quoto, anche Locatelli non mi sta piacendo... Purtroppo si gioca abbastanza bene ma non si vince, è la solita storia delle ultime partite, migliora il palleggio però se non si affonda il colpo...


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

in una Serie A dove segnano cani e porci e ormai si finisce a 30 gol stagionali e Dzeko (DZEKO!!!) e altri 3/4 sono a 16/17 gol, il nostro mirabile fuoriclasse pescivendolo ha segnato 8 gol. di cui 3 su rigore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ok,msi é rotto anche Romagnoli.......


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pure Romagnoli è andato. 
Ciao.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma noooo, pure romagnoli..


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Romagnoli rotto , stagione finita per il Milan


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

fuori pure romagnoli. 

niente, è un'ecatombe.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Apposto siamo..


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Romagnoli un altro sano...

Ma Gomez non gioca più? Giusto premiare Zapata e bacca. Bravo Montella. Vuoi rimanere a lungo a Milano.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

quest'anno sembrava cambiata sta cosa degli infortuni almeno, altra illusione...


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbe io sono stufo. Ora spiegatemi come si è rotto Romagnoli, ma maledizione. Ma Montella è peggio di Allegri con la preparazione su


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Entra Zapata. Tanti saluti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

Si ciao Romagnoli rotto, la fortuna ci ha proprio abbandonato. Poi va beh con Zapata si gioca in 12 vs 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ci mancava solo questa!


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Vabbe io sono stufo. Ora spiegatemi come si è rotto Romagnoli, ma maledizione. Ma Montella è peggip di Allegri con la preparazione su



Si. Lo stavo scrivendo io. Montella, tra le tante cose negative, ha anche (sempre) il bollettino di guerra in infermeria.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Suso un altro che adesso si crede troppo, ultimamente irritante e testardo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Febbraio 2017)

Si vabbè ogni anno la stessa cosa pure con sti infortuni


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che pena


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

aldilà degli infortuni, non stiamo tirando in porta. E' deprimente. Una sciagura che purtroppo non cambia mai. MAI.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma dai!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno questa la finiamo in 11


Mah


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

se vabbè ciao...


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta espulso. Game over


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come si fa a prendere questi contopiedi?

Ma Montella lo sa che esiste anche una fase difensiva?

Contro la Lazio chi gioca in difesa?

Mamma mia.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

simulata clamorosa. 

se vabbe ma non si può...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Si è tuffato dai


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Niente, niente.. E' diventata la stagione di Inzaghi: tremila rossi, tremila infortuni, si perde sempre


----------



## alcyppa (8 Febbraio 2017)

Scontato


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta rosso. E siamo neanche a fine del primo tempo. Idiota!


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che ribrezzo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Si vabbé , Paletta era fermo.. Comunque asino con la prima ammonizione.

Difesa, zapata, Gomez, Vangioni.......


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

ahahahahaha palettahahahahaha

Ennesimo cartellino rosso stagionale del Milan.

Ah, questi 3 giorni fa ne hanno presi 7 dal Napoli. A noi ci danno lezioni di calcio....


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Contro la Lazio siamo senza Paletta e Romagnoli. 4-0.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non è possibile...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa vi avevo detto? lasciamo perdere questa partita ormai è andata, ma pensate domenica zapata gomez hahhahhhaahah


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Massì, giochiamo tutti in avanti, imponiamo il nostro gioco. Ma vaff...
Zapata-Gomez. Meglio andare a dormire?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che schifo. Siamo tornati ai tempi di brocchi. La supercoppa è stata il canto del cigno.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

stagione totalmente andata in vacca. 

ormai conta solo il closing e tirare fino a giugno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Febbraio 2017)

Si vabbè..


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

voglio vedere chi toglia ora Montella. Spero Deulofeu o Pasalic...


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ehhhhh, ma i progressi del gioco di Montellaaahhh...


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Almeno forse leva Bacca..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

È da giorni che piangono su sto doveri, adesso saranno contenti


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2017)

Abate-Zapata-Gomez-Vangioni

Raschiamo il fondo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Molto bene.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che bel degrado, Locatelli-Zapata in difesa. Non quotata l'espulsione comunque


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vorrei ricordare che paletta è sempre stato tra i migliori...


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2017)

L'involuzione che c'è stata da gennaio ad oggi è davvero drammatica.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gara buttata.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo. Siamo tornati ai tempi di brocchi. La supercoppa è stata il canto del cigno.



ma quale cigno! Canto del cigno è Atene! La supercoppa semmai è stato il canto della cornacchia


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Incredibile il tracollo di questa squadra nelle ultime settimane.
Montella deve darsi una svegliata.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Chissà locatelli centrale magari è meglio.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sto Deulofeu si scarta da solo


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma basta Suso!!! Passala, cristo


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu è un altro Munnez...


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Incredibile il tracollo di questa squadra nelle ultime settimane.
> Montella deve darsi una svegliata.



Conoscendo Montella, sinceramente, a me sorprende la prima di parte di stagione. Non questa...


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Febbraio 2017)

.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

E voi rifiutereste 100 milioni per Donnarumma? Anche io gli voglio bene, ma per rifare questa squadra non bastano 200 milioni


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

in mezzora siamo rimasti senza i centrali titolari...assurdo...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Rimango dell'idea che dal dopo 13 dicembre la squadra si è completamente persa nella testa. Cosi come l'allenatore.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2017)

io ho smesso di guardarla, mi girano troppo i C


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Lo levi dalle p**** Bacca o no?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Febbraio 2017)

La squadra che ne ha preso 7 dal Napoli...


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

In 4 settimane siamo passati da una stagione potenzialmente ottima ad una come quella di Inzaghi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il Bologna ci sta dominando senza problemi. La squadra è morta e il campionato è finito oramai....


----------



## R41D3N (8 Febbraio 2017)

Per la legge dei grandi numeri prima o poi la vinceremo una partita?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Questa la perdiamo e perdiamo pure con la Lazie


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

molto male... niente da aggiungere...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Per la legge dei grandi numeri prima o poi la vinceremo una partita?



no... il milan è finito, morto e sepolto.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Montella mi sta facendo fortemente ricredere sul suo conto


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Un'involuzione del genere dopo meno di un mese fa venire i brividi. Grazie a Galliani, a Montella, ma anche ai cinesi e alle loro autorizzazioni. Chi più, chi meno, è responsabile per aver ucciso una squadra che miracolosamente stava facendo qualcosa di incredibile. Grazie


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Dzemaili penoso, ha preferito far buttar fuori paletta anzi che andare in porta, ******** ache lui sul primo giallo. Montella ormai finito, ripropone le stesse cose sbagliando ogni volta. Senza gioco e senza cattiveria, il Bologna ci sta dominando anche grazie a Doveri e a Donadoni con le sue dichiarazioni. Persino il Bologna conta più di noi nelle decisioni arbitrali, siamo finiti. Tutti i nostri avversari sono sempre per terra senza toccarli e noi ogni volta stiamo in piedi anche quando ci prendono a pedate. Poi nessuno al milan si è posto il problema infortuni negli ultimi 10 anni? Pensano sia solo sfortuna? Chi sono i preparatori atletici? Non devono rendere conto? Società e squadra finiti, sarà dura anche con i cinesi ripartire visto che vorranno tenere Bacca e i vari cessi che ci sono in rosa. Quelli a favore di Bacca e che dicono che non gli arrivano palloni mi possono commentare i movimenti che fa e tutti i passaggi sbagliati? Perchè io sapevo che gli attaccanti con il killer instinct attaccano la porta e il primo palo sui cross dal fondo. Io lo vedo sempre dietro al difensore o proprio fuori area ma magari vedo male io.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Subito Lapadula.


----------



## Baresinho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Cmq ho i brividi, suso sembra un altro, se anche questo è un fuoco di paglia siamo nella melma!!
Ho l'incubo elsha 6 mesi bene poi sparito!!


----------



## ignaxio (8 Febbraio 2017)

La sblocca Vangioni. Nel senso che fa la prossima min.chiata


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2017)

Partita disgraziata


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Poi insistere con Bacca. Io sono allibito anche da Montella. Vergognoso....


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

7 dal Napoli e noi in 10. 
Vorrei sapere da Paletta perché diavolo non lo ha fatto passare. 
Saremmo stati sotto 1-0 ma almeno in 11.

Andassero a nascondersi. Non si può crollare così nel giro di un mese. Non è ammissibile.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma quale cigno! Canto del cigno è Atene! La supercoppa semmai è stato il canto della cornacchia


Come vuoi, però fino a dicembre c'era stata l'impressione di fare un campionato quantomeno decente. Ma con un mercato a zero è già troppo se vinci due volte con la Juve e sarà sempre così se non spendiamo seriamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi, ma lo sapevamo che le squadre di Montella a Gennaio-Febbraio muoiono. Anche la Fiorentina era così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

Suso deve andare "su" Gastaldello e farlo ammonire e giocare in 10 vs 10 altrimenti cosi è impossibile portare a casa il risultato.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Un'involuzione del genere dopo meno di un mese fa venire i brividi. Grazie a Galliani, a Montella, ma anche ai cinesi e alle loro autorizzazioni. Chi più, chi meno, è responsabile per aver ucciso una squadra che miracolosamente stava facendo qualcosa di incredibile. Grazie



e i giocatori ?? i primi ad essere colpevoli sono loro..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Febbraio 2017)

Niente ha senso in questa squadra, Montella ha perso completamente la testa alla prima difficoltà.

Vangioni né più né meno di Abate, di certo meglio di De Sciglio\Antonelli\Calabria per ora

Paletta altro giallo da ignorante, e altro rosso da idiota.

Bacca non lo commento più


----------



## Lambro (8 Febbraio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> In 4 settimane siamo passati da una stagione potenzialmente ottima ad una come quella di Inzaghi.



sono 4 anni che facciamo gironi di ritorno indecenti, seedorf inzaghi miha/brocchi e ora montella.
c'è un qualcosa che non è comprensibile a questo punto, i giocatori sono cambiati quasi tutti dai tempi di seedorf.
ma forse la costante è che la squadra si rilassa troppo facilmente perdendo umiltà assieme ad una rosa mediocre che non permette un buon ricambio...certo non facciamo nemmeno le coppe quindi faccio veramente tanta fatica a capire come sia possibile un calo del genere ormai costante e cronico.


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2017)

Questa squadra è affondata completamente.. e contro la Lazio mi verrà da ridere senza centrali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Febbraio 2017)

Scusate ma fraseggiamo bene fino alla trequarti, ma poi l'impressione è che il gol, non è proprio previsto, non vedo schemi per andare al tiro
come ci dovremmo andare?
con il gioco aereo? non è previsto
con tiri da lontano? non sono previsti
con azioni di contropiede? Bacca non è in grado di condurle
Con fraseggi tra il centravanti e le mezzali che si inseriscono? non c'è assolutamente la qualità per farli
Con l'inserimento a sorpresa degli esterni offensivi? non sono previsti
portando uomini in area? non accade e comunque l'aggrediscono molto lentamente

altri schemi non mi vengono in mente?


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Soffro, piango e bestemmio. Non vedo luce in fondo al tunnel...solo buio pesto. 
Che tristezza ragazzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Peggio di Sanremo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Febbraio 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sono 4 anni che facciamo gironi di ritorno indecenti, seedorf



Con Seedorf abbiamo fatto un girone di ritorno da terzi in classifica


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque hanno appena fatto vedere che Dzemaili si è buttaTo. Non ne va dritta mezza


----------



## R41D3N (8 Febbraio 2017)

Simulazione pazzesca di Dzemaili. Contro di noi non perdono occasione per lasciarci in dieci... Voglio vedere fosse stato Chiellini o Bonucci al posto di Paletta!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Partita da esonero immediato. Ora che il culo è girato rimpiangeremo Brocchi.


----------



## siioca (8 Febbraio 2017)

meno male che Paletta era il nuovo Nesta.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Montella non ci sta capendo più niente. Non sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan al 99%.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Soffro, piango e bestemmio. Non vedo luce in fondo al tunnel...solo buio pesto.
> Che tristezza ragazzi



Peccato perchè avevamo anche cominciato bene, i primi 10/15 minuti si giocava solo nella loro metà campo


----------



## 1972 (8 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusate ma fraseggiamo bene fino alla trequarti, ma poi l'impressione è che il go, non è proprio previsto, non vedo schemi per andare al tiro
> come ci dovremmo andare?
> con il gioco aereo? non è previsto
> con tiri da lontano? non sono previsti
> ...



l'unico schema al mondo che per far gol la palla anziche' portarla avanti la si gioca verso il proprio portiere. l'espulsione di paletta e' colpa di bacca!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Partita da esonero immediato. Ora che il culo è girato rimpiangeremo Brocchi.



Montella--> Si ripiange Brocchi

Brocchi --> si ripiange Sinisa

Sinisa--> si rimpiange Pippii

Pippi -> si ripiange Seedorf

Seedorf--> Si ripiange Allegri

Allegri--> Si ripiange Ancelotti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma solo a me sembra un tuffo quello di dzemaili?


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mi chiedo una cosa poi, ma se Mati Fernandez non gioca nemmeno oggi che occorreva far rifiatare i giocatori, cosa l'ha chiesto a fare? O è infortunato e non me ne sono accorto?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Magari nel secondo tempo stiamompiú dietro e ripartiamo, facendo fare oartita al bologna e andiamo meglio.

Certo Locatelli centrale per risparmiare un cambio é un bel rischio.


----------



## Julian (8 Febbraio 2017)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Simulazione pazzesca di Dzemaili. Contro di noi non perdono occasione per lasciarci in dieci... Voglio vedere fosse stato Chiellini o Bonucci al posto di Paletta!



davano la simulazione


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sono 4 anni che facciamo gironi di ritorno indecenti, seedorf inzaghi miha/brocchi e ora montella.
> c'è un qualcosa che non è comprensibile a questo punto, i giocatori sono cambiati quasi tutti dai tempi di seedorf.
> ma forse la costante è che la squadra si rilassa troppo facilmente perdendo umiltà assieme ad una rosa mediocre che non permette un buon ricambio...certo non facciamo nemmeno le coppe quindi faccio veramente tanta fatica a capire come sia possibile un calo del genere ormai costante e cronico.



la costante è sempre una sola: la squadra scarsa, ma scarsa da paura. basta guardare quanto abbiamo pagato gli scarpari che abbiamo in campo. a fatica arriviamo a 20 mln tolto bacca, che peraltro è il più grande cesso della storia del milan in attacco.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Montella, sinceramente, a me sorprende la prima di parte di stagione. Non questa...



concordo. Ha creato un grande gruppo, abbiamo un'identità di squadra, ma tatticamente e tecnicamente ha dato poco. La squadra è quella che è, però alcune cose non le capisco (Vangioni no e Romagnoli terzino si? Bacca sempre dentro? Suso sempre dentro? 4-3-3 forever and ever? ecc...).
Non gli dò colpe, ma di certo non mi aspettavo nulla di meglio...


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Contro la Lazio saremo senza, Paletta, Romagnoli, Jack, De Sciglio, Antonelli, Calabria...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gustavo Lamazza per Locatelli. Si gioca per il pareggio.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco qua...toglie Locatelli che è l'unico che fa filtro e non Pasalic. Ok...
Kucka + Locatelli potevano supportare i 3 davanti... Pasalic e Kucka no... Squadra spaccata in due....


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusate ma fraseggiamo bene fino alla trequarti, ma poi l'impressione è che il gol, non è proprio previsto, non vedo schemi per andare al tiro
> come ci dovremmo andare?
> con il gioco aereo? non è previsto
> con tiri da lontano? non sono previsti
> ...



È quello che avevo scritto prima. Si passano la palla fino alla trequarti, ma poi non c'è un minimo di schema per provare a segnare. Solo caso. E non da oggi. 

Per far giocare uno come bacca, il 4-3-3 non va bene, serve la mezza punta che lo lancia sempre in profondità, o un altro compagno che gli permette anche in questo caso di ricevere in profondità o di tirare su eventuale sponda. Il 4-3-3 è inutile con lui. Lo ha dimostrato con Mihajlovic lo scorso anno e con Montella quest'anno. Sinisa, pur se tra mille colpe lo aveva capito a inizio novembre.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

cosa ci vedrà in sto pasalic....bah.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ecco qua...toglie Locatelli che è l'unico che fa filtro e non Pasalic. Ok...
> Kucka + Locatelli potevano supportare i 3 davanti... Pasalic e Kucka no... Squadra spaccata in due....



A Pasalic non rinuncia mai, presumibilmente perché gli garantisce pressing ed inserimenti. In questo caso però andava tolto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gomez e Zapata non apparano un neurone in due


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che schifo sto Defoleu, aridateme Jack


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

roftl, e adesso ci entra ?


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma cos'è Bacca? Cos'è?

Ma da dove è uscito questo?!?!


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è agghiacciante


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

bacca è un imbarazzo continuo. 

ma dobbiamo sorbircelo tutte le volte per 70-80 minuti ? madò


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

ahahahhaha baccaahahahhaahhahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca sta tornando ai vecchi fasti da pescivendolo. Osceno.


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

Adesso vado a riprendere i commenti di quando arrivò Bacca. GLi entusiasmi di alcuni. Si capisce molto, ci meritiamo questo.
Un pescivendolo 30enne senza nessuna qualità.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è Bacca? Cos'è?
> 
> Ma da dove è uscito questo?!?!



ma neanche olivolì olivolà era così scarso tecnicamente.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sto Kraft sembra Garrincha.

Vangioni, un birillo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Kucka ha più ammonizioni che presenze


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

40 mln per Bacca ed il Luigi adriano...

Galliani che tu sia maledetto


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è Bacca? Cos'è?
> 
> Ma da dove è uscito questo?!?!



questo è peggio di Olivolì!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo Vangioni


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Se Bacca e Destro fanno la fusione, nasce Matri.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

deulefeu tira sempre mozzarelle...


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bacca sta tornando ai vecchi fasti da pescivendolo. Osceno.



Infatti si capisce perché lo hanno scovato già vecchio sui banchi del pesce e non ragazzino in qualche partitella


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Bacca e Destro fanno la fusione, nasce Matri.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e i giocatori ?? i primi ad essere colpevoli sono loro..



Quelli sono scarsi di loro, che devono fare?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Abate Gomez Zapata Vangioni

Brrrrrrrrrrancamenta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

siamo piú pericolosi giocando in 10 di rimessa che in un tempo giocando 45' nella metá campo avversaria


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni zitto zitto sta giocando decentemente. Certo che con le prestazioni dei compagni di reparto è normale che sembri Zambrotta


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

giocatori davvero intelligenti


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Anche Kucka ha il cervello di un salmone.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco. Altra espulsione.

Ma questi cos'hanno nella zucca? La segatura?


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

La squadra con più espulsioni del mondo. Ridicoli.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ole, si vola


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

qua la finiamo in 7


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma è ridicolo


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Con la Lazio anche senza Kucka. 5-0.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

cmq stiamo giocando con Abate-Zapata-Gomez-Vangioni Pasalic Suso-Deulefeu-Bacca.....hahahahahahahha


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fuori dalle palle Vacca. Almeno questa consolazione...


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Un altro con la gelatina al posto del cervello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fossimo la Juve staremmo in 11

Fallo non da ammonizione, figuriamoci da doppia


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> siamo piú pericolosi giocando in 10 di rimessa che in un tempo giocando 45' nella metá campo avversaria



forse giocando in 9 faremo ancora meglio


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

ahahahahahahhaahahah ridicolo dai


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Milan, grande Kucka, grande Montella. 
I giocatori non capiscono il metro arbitrale e Montella pure dorme.
Avanti così


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

E quando si rivede l'inutile Poli, significa che il degrado è a livelli inenarrabili.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sto asino mononeurone


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Esce Vacca. Finalmente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ammonizioni tutto a senso unico comunque eh, questo arbitro non fischia un cavolo per noi 0 totale . Va beh che siamo scarsissimi ma questi arbitri mamma mia nelle ultime giornate tutti sfavori e noi stiamo zitti .


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

a roma giocherà il mitologico Poli


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il Bologna poverino aveva bisogno di una mano per vincere, anzi, facciamo un braccio intero


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca non da nemmeno stare in piedi


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

È fu così che Bacca salutò il campo con l'ennesimo controllo palla da tetraplegico. 
Grazie Kucka, ripensandoci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Esce Vacca, non cambia nulla


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quando si rivede l'inutile Poli, significa che il degrado è a livelli inenarrabili.



"Il polivalente Poli" cit telecronista Premium


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq stiamo giocando con Abate-Zapata-Gomez-Vangioni Pasalic Suso-Deulefeu-Bacca.....hahahahahahahha



Poli..... Cosí é perfetta


----------



## R41D3N (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gli arbitri ci pisciano in testa a piu riprese... Il Milan non c' é davvero più


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Togliere Locatelli per trovarsi in 9 e Poli in campo. Grande Vincé!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

E Donadoni fa il cambio offensivo. Sembra che siamo noi il Bologna e loro il Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Galliani potrà vantarsi con un gallianata delle sue " Siamo la squadra con più cartellini rossi nei maggiori 5 campionato" Vaiiiii Gallianiiiiii


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao E.L.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Dio mio che parata Gigio!


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

qual'è il limite massimo di espulsioni?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bella parata di Gigio


----------



## chicagousait (8 Febbraio 2017)

Giocare in 9. Prima o poi la finiremo una partita in 11


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

grande gigio! salvaci tu!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sì vendiamolo per prendere qualche cesso, sì


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sti cinesi meglio che vi presentiate con Simeone e 200 mln di per il mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu nel secondo tempo fa le onde


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Quest'altro cesso ma tienila bassa sul secondo palo


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come si fa a buttare queste occasioni?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

delofeu deve giocare da falso 9 al posto di quel cesso di bacca. 

pasalic da bastonare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non riusciamo proprio a buttarla dentro eh....


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma cristo dio...che controllo pasalic....tiro a gito di dx per dio!


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic è veramente una sega.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic è un vero scandalo. Ma cosa sa fare? Non lancia, non dribla, spesso passa male, sbaglia goal. È peggio di Poli quasi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

E quando segna sto demente di Polisic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Pasalic è un vero scandalo. Ma cosa sa fare? Non lancia, non dribla, spesso passa male, sbaglia goal. È peggio di Poli quasi



L'unica differenza con Poli è che corre 90 minuti


----------



## cremone (8 Febbraio 2017)

Forse era meglio non passarla a Pasalic.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Era fuorigioco, ma copertura di Vangioni!


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

pasalic scemo di guerra


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Oliver Atton che fine ha fatto? Non si vendono più maglie in Giappone?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni vuole raggiungere i suoi amici negli spogliatoi, mi sa.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non lo ammonisce questo?


----------



## Nicco (8 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque arbitraggio troppo severo, ogni fallo è giallo, lascia giocare!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il pubblico sta coprendo di fischi il Bologna che sta pareggiando con noi. 
La stessa squadra stuprata da Napoli pochi giorni fa. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## koti (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Pasalic è un vero scandalo. Ma cosa sa fare? Non lancia, non dribla, spesso passa male, sbaglia goal. È peggio di Poli quasi


Come disse un utente qua dentro: è un Poli con più fisico.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Togliere Locatelli per trovarsi in 9 e Poli in campo. Grande Vincé!



Visto come stiamo giocando in 9 contro 11 direi sì, grande Vince'


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che fa pasalic?!


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic...

Dio mio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Niente pure questo è ritardato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic sta sbagliando qualsiasi cosa sia possibile sbagliare


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic mi sembra tardo


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Porca miseria Pasalic. Ma come faceva ad essere spacciato per un potenziale crack qualche anno fa? Mi pare che gli manchino proprio i fondamentali


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma cosa se ne il chelsea di quel cesso di pasalic ? tra lui e van ginkel...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

pasalic....


----------



## mabadi (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma fanno giocare pasalic perchè ci danno 100mln a fine stagione se fa tot presenze?
ma perchè ha tolto locatelli e non sto bidone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che vomito sto Pasalic, non capivo perché fosse così ben considerato qui dentro, sempre visto come un mediocre, ora si sta proprio superando


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2017)

La mia pazienza con Montella sta finendo..


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic...è rimasto a Doha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Eroico Gomez che mette la testa sul piede di Destro per non farlo tirare pulito.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Porca miseria Pasalic. Ma come faceva ad essere spacciato per un potenziale crack qualche anno fa? Mi pare che gli manchino proprio i fondamentali



Il Gallo:"Pasalic considerato ai livelli di Modric".


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

A questo non lo ammonisce. Boh.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eroico Gomez che mette la testa sul piede di Destro per non farlo tirare pulito.



Mette la testa ovunque, tanto è vuota non corre pericoli


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2017)

Palasic deloufeo ocampos.. ma cosa pretende tutti scarti degli scarti giocatori manco pagati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non ho parole, questi fanno fallo, protestano come cani, allontanano il pallone, non ammonisce


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci credo ahahahahah


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

La perdiamo d'ufficio perché rimaniamo in 7.


----------



## ralf (8 Febbraio 2017)

Le comiche atto terzo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Già è morto?????????????


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2017)

Finiamo in 8 mi sa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Cos'ha da ridere Montella?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La perdiamo d'ufficio perché rimaniamo in 7.



Mi sa vhe fino a 7 si puó giocare


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahah non ci credo.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

seee vabbé....ciaoooooooo


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

siamo in 8


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cos'ha da ridere Montella?



ma rido anch io..


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cos'ha da ridere Montella?



Oh, così, magari è ironico eh... o magari è felice perché sta sabotando i cinesi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Poli il guerriero


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non so voi raga ma io non vedo cosi scarso questo Piri Vangioni..


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

per gestione e preparazione della gara, la peggior partita del Milan che io ricordi dal 1997


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni ha i crampi..... E come potrebbe non averli dopo 18' in 8 mesi gli fanno giocare 90' in 9....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che partita..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fischia solo i nostri falli....


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Inverecondo Pasalic. Meglio Poli ho deciso.

Arbitro scandaloso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic e' un cesso cosmico.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic cristo signore, avrà corso anche parecchio ma ha sbagliato tutti i controlli


----------



## R41D3N (8 Febbraio 2017)

.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Doveri pezzo di m***

Deulofeu il meno peggio


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi sa vhe fino a 7 si puó giocare



Si è vero.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che schifo Pasalic


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pasalic cristo signore, avrà corso anche parecchio ma ha sbagliato tutti i controlli



Eh lo so ragazzi! Ma io non so come faccia a rimanere in piedi, se sbaglia i controlli in questo momento me lo faccio andare bene


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu fenomeno


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahahahaha impossibile


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Incredibile...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

hahahahahahahahahahha godo


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

Goooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll

pasaliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicc....deulofeu!!!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Delofeu da riscattare mi sa. Fenomenale


----------



## mabadi (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma vieniiiiiiii
ma lo segnavo anche ioooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Avete visto Deulofeu? Che vi dicevo?


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

mio diooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Questa partita ha fatto capire come sia meglio giocare senza punte che con Bacca o Destro.. TOTALMENTE INUTILI


----------



## uoteghein (8 Febbraio 2017)

che bravo deulofeu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahahahahaha gol del cessooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco Deu.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci credo. Ma cosa ha fatto Deulofeu? Cosa? Cosa?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Poliiiiiiiiiii


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

deulofeu STOICO STOICOOOOOOO


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Incredibile! Gol tutto di Deulofeu


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa dicevano di Pasalic eh?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma quanto rosica quel cane di donadoni ? mamma miaaaa


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2017)

E 5 minuti per aiutare fino alla fine questi!! In 9 vs 12!


----------



## CIppO (8 Febbraio 2017)

E speriamo di avergliela messa in quel posto a loro e quel cesso di arbitro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

5 di recupero cosa che metà cambi son stati fatti nel primo tempo?


----------



## ralf (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il Bologna è una roba vergognosa


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

ma metterlo punta no eh?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Febbraio 2017)

Goool ahahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Avete visto Deulofeu? Che vi dicevo?



deve giocare falso 9. 
ha fatto più lui da solo con la squadra in 9, che bacca in 11.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco. Comunque, con Vacca in campo non vinceremmo manco se giocassimo in 20


----------



## ghettoprollo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mi è partita una scarica di bestemmie. Grande Deu


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deu!! Grande


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2017)

il calcio è strano Beppe


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

5' di recupero....

Per forza con tutti questi cambi....
Ah no il Milan due li ha fatti nel,primo tempo.....


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quanto rosica *quel cane di donadoni *? mamma miaaaa


cane perché scusa???? per non essersi messo in posizione Emilio Fede con Berlusca?


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gli insulti a Pasalic fanno bene ahahahah


----------



## mabadi (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Gli insulti a Pasalic fanno bene ahahahah



ha lo smartphone in campo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gerry Deulofeu...il mio nuovo Eroe


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

aNDIAMO!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2017)

Poli ha cambiato la partita, fenomeno


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

partita epica.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Impresa pazzesca dei ragazzi. Grandi.


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2017)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci credo. Ne siamo usciti con tre punti.


----------



## Nicco (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che fortuna ragazzi. Possiamo chiamarlo carattere ma non sarebbe vero se non per 2-3 giocatori.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Adesso lo mettiamo fuori sto Bacca o noooooooooooooooooooo?????????????????


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che partita mamma mia!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque si é vista manifesta la differenza tra quando giochiamo di rimessa e quando facciamo possesso palla di minchia.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Febbraio 2017)

Questa partita dimostra che siamo MOLTO MOLTO più bravi a difendere e ripartire


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

Complimenti a Deulofeu...e anche a Pasalic...perchè quel gol una volta lì lo facevano tutti...ma non tutti sarebbero arrivati lì a 5 minuti dalla fine dopo una partita lungamente giocata in inferiorità numerica


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2017)

GODO ripeto godo per Doveri ci ha provato ma non c'è riuscito, Gerard molto bene in queste partite.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cane perché scusa???? per non essersi messo in posizione Emilio Fede con Berlusca?



dopo tutto quello che è successo stasera, voglio sentirlo ancora parlare di arbitro.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Forse la partita può ricambiare la stagione. O giochiamo dando una chance a Lapadula, o Gerardo falso 9.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Che fortuna ragazzi. Possiamo chiamarlo carattere ma non sarebbe vero se non per 2-3 giocatori.



Mah, io i 9 che hanno finito li promuovo tutti.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2017)

godo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

partita pazzesca, godo per quel cane di donadoni


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Raga Donnarumma 8


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato con jack potevamo davvero farlo giocare falso 9, comunque godo in maniera spropositata


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Adesso lo mettiamo fuori sto Bacca o noooooooooooooooooooo?????????????????



Straquoto. Ma chissà se Montella finalmente se n'è convinto!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Eroici. Nulla da dire.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma stavo pensando.. contro la Lazio senza romagnoli paletta kucka? Con chi giochiamo?


----------



## Baresinho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Eroici


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Deulofeu...e anche a Pasalic...perchè quel gol una volta lì lo facevano tutti...ma non tutti sarebbero arrivati lì a 5 minuti dalla fine dopo una partita lungamente giocata in inferiorità numerica



Anche il tocco sotto di Gomez che ,ette la palla sui piedi di Deulofeu passando sopra la testa del difensore.


----------



## Alex (8 Febbraio 2017)

miracolo


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Se non la vincevano spaccavo tutto, ma veramente...


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque si é vista manifesta la differenza tra quando giochiamo di rimessa e quando facciamo possesso palla di minchia.



Anche qui, quoto. Ma anche qui, Montella se ne convincerà?


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Febbraio 2017)

Penso di non aver mai visto una partita così assurda, semplicemente eroici!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Va beh almeno non ho messo la sveglia alle 5:30 inutilmente. Ma siamo senza giocatori


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ormai è chiaro: dobbiamo giocare difesa e contropiede con Deulofeu falso nove spedendo Bacca sulla luna.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo tutto quello che è successo stasera, voglio sentirlo ancora parlare di arbitro.



non mi sembra abbia detto mai qualcosa contro il Milan. Anzi...
In un forum del Milan dare del CANE, ripeto, del CANE a DONADONI è da ban eterno.
[MENTION=2316]Sheva my Hero[/MENTION] un altro fenomeno....
Ma sì, diamo del CANE pure a Van Basten a questo punto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Peccato con jack potevamo davvero farlo giocare falso 9, comunque godo in maniera spropositata



Si puó provare con Ocampos.


----------



## SecondoRosso (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie ragazzi... Col cuore si vince!!!


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche il tocco sotto di Gomez che ,ette la palla sui piedi di Deulofeu passando sopra la testa del difensore.



Verissimo...non avevo visto fosse stato lui...lancio di fino


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2017)

Siamo una dannata squadra di fabbri, però ora godoooooooooooo


----------



## DrHouse (8 Febbraio 2017)

Una vittoria in mezzo a 4 sconfitte...

Perché senza Paletta, Romagnoli e Kucka a Roma 0 punti


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grandissimi. Comunque si può contestare Montella per quello che si vuole, ma erano anni che la squadra non seguiva così il suo tecnico.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

in 11 Indegni
in 10 Accettabili
in 9 Eroici


----------



## prebozzio (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ho cominciato a vedere la partita dal 70', non dico altro


----------



## Milanista (8 Febbraio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quanto rosica quel cane di donadoni ? mamma miaaaa


Cane Donadoni? Donadoni è una bandiera del Milan. Vergogna.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi sembra abbia detto mai qualcosa contro il Milan. Anzi...
> In un forum del Milan dare del CANE, ripeto, del CANE a DONADONI è da ban eterno.
> [MENTION=2316]Sheva my Hero[/MENTION] un altro fenomeno....
> Ma sì, diamo del CANE pure a Van Basten a questo punto



hai sentito quello che ha detto? ora ci ha rotto le palle pure lui. a me non me ne frega niente se quando era al milan faceva il fenomeno, ora non fa altro che rosicare contro di noi.


----------



## siioca (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grande partita dei nove in campo, Poli e Deulofeu fantastici.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Gomez 7! Pazzesco...


----------



## Julian (8 Febbraio 2017)

può essere il gol EL


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Altra partita importante per programmare la prossima stagione, in nove Deulofeu ha fatto assolutamente tutto bene..

Donnarumma 7
Abate 5
Paletta 4 Zapata 6
Romagnoli s.v. Gomez 6
Vangioni 6
Locatelli 6
Pasalic 6
Kucka 5
Suso 5
Deulofeu 8
Bacca 5 Poli 7


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> hai sentito quello che ha detto? ora ci ha rotto le palle pure lui. a me non me ne frega niente se quando era al milan faceva il fenomeno, ora non fa altro che rosicare contro di noi.



cosa ha detto scusa?


----------



## malos (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi sembra abbia detto mai qualcosa contro il Milan. Anzi...
> In un forum del Milan dare del CANE, ripeto, del CANE a DONADONI è da ban eterno.
> [MENTION=2316]Sheva my Hero[/MENTION] un altro fenomeno....
> Ma sì, diamo del CANE pure a Van Basten a questo punto



Perfetto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria importantissima, sia per spezzare il trend nefasto che per la classifica, perché comunque nonostante l'ultimo mese di melma, siamo lì, a tre punti dalla Lazio e dal quarto posto. Questa sera bravi tutti, che lottatori!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Febbraio 2017)

Io un pò sto godendo. Non me la sento di giudicare la prestazione dei singoli perchè è stata una gara troppo anomala. Robe del genere non se ne vedono spesso.


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2017)

Si gode e basta!! Mamma miaaa


----------



## malos (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fuori Bacca forever.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Febbraio 2017)

Difesa Abate-Zapata-Gómez-Vangioni: una fortezza inespugnabile!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cosa ha detto scusa?



secondo te gli danno del cane per niente? really? ha spalato fango tutta settimana, e l'arbitraggio di oggi è figlio delle sue dichiarazioni VERGOGNOSE! ripeto, vergognose, sopratutto nei confronti della squadra più importante della sua carriera. é il momento di mettere la parola fine a questi torti arbitrali continui e ripetuti scientemente.


----------



## mabadi (8 Febbraio 2017)

comunque scandaloso e da cacciare il designatore come gli è venuto di mettere doveri??? c'era bisogno?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque solo una vittoria poteva rendere questa partita positiva, perché ridursi in 9 contro questo Bologna immondo è veramente grave


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Febbraio 2017)

Che robe...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Febbraio 2017)

Da salvare solo il risultato.

Una cosa: in 9 meglio che con Bacca in 11


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> comunque scandaloso e da cacciare il designatore come gli è venuto di mettere doveri??? c'era bisogno?



uno scandalo. non ci sono altre parole, uno scandalo.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Febbraio 2017)

stasera una grande gioia lo ammetto....anche un pari in 11 contro 9 (quasi 8) era oro....ma vincere......una goduria...certo la mediocrità generale resta...


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque se Vangioni si chiamasse De Svangioni probabilmente sarebbe più utilizzato...onestamente non gli posso imputare nulla stasera. Il tanto osannato (dalla critica) De Sciglio non mi pare che garantisca molto di più...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mi spiace dirlo perché lo reputo un bomber. ..ma ora Bacca è un problema. ..anzi IL problema ...sbaglia controlli semplici,non tiene una palla,non aiuta la squadra. ..ripeto mi spiace ma per far bene deve stare in area di rigore e avere palla sui piedi o in testa e la mette dentro il 99% delle volte,ma in questo Milan è inutile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fossi del Bologna mi vergognerei...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> secondo te gli danno del cane per niente? really? ha spalato fango tutta settimana, e l'arbitraggio di oggi è figlio delle sue dichiarazioni VERGOGNOSE! ripeto, vergognose, sopratutto nei confronti della squadra più importante della sua carriera. é il momento di mettere la parola fine a questi torti arbitrali continui e ripetuti scientemente.



sembra che hai perso la trebisonda onestamente...
ripeto: cosa ha detto contro il Milan per essere apostrofato CANE?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diolofece è un grande. Poli e' stato eccezionale (sarà scarso ma grande cuore). Per favore basta insulti a chi si impegna. E Donadoni non si tocca


----------



## hiei87 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera si gode.
Tantissimi limiti, ma, stavolta, anche tanto cuore e tanta grinta.
Speriamo che la partita di stasera, oltre a tirare su il morale, serva anche definitivamente a far capire a Montella che con questo Bacca non si può andare avanti. Giochiamo piuttosto senza una prima punta, con i due spagnoli e Ocampos.
P.S. non serviva una conferma, ma era folle pensare di poter puntare tutto su Paletta anche per gli anni a venire. Almeno un centrale di livello ci vuole.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi sembra abbia detto mai qualcosa contro il Milan. Anzi...
> In un forum del Milan dare del CANE, ripeto, del CANE a DONADONI è da ban eterno.
> [MENTION=2316]Sheva my Hero[/MENTION] un altro fenomeno....
> Ma sì, diamo del CANE pure a Van Basten a questo punto



e tutte le rosicate del perchè il milan non l'ha mai preso come allenatore ? manco fosse il nuovo guardiola. 
cmq mi riferivo alla conferenza stampa dove ha parlato di doveri e dei precedenti bologna-milan.


----------



## The P (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deloufeu 13
Poli 12
Montella 11

squadra 10, Montella 11, di nuovo.

Ma che dobbiamo dire di altro?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ora Donadoni non è milanista, è un professionista. In quanto tale si arrabbia a perdere questa partita e rosica. Ma sono cose che si possono capire.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco ragazzi. Vittoria incredibile. Non ho parole. Abbiamo giocato meglio in 9 che 11. Ma quanti giocatori indisponibili contro la Lazio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Da salvare solo il risultato.
> 
> Una cosa: in 9 meglio che con Bacca in 11



No, da salvare:

1) il cuore dei 9 rimasti in campo
2) Difesa Abate, Gomez, Zapata , Vangioni in .9 contro 11 . Incredibile.
3) capacitá della squadra di ripartire in velocitá
4) Deulofeu Fenomenale
5) Donnarumma vice fenomeno.
6) Suso, che non é al massimo ma si fa un cu.o come un secchio nel secondo tempo
7) Poli che corre con la stampella nel finale
8) NOn molliamo mai mai mai!


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma basta e godetevi questa vittoria pazzesca!


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Febbraio 2017)

Godo tanto


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e tutte le rosicate del perchè il milan non l'ha mai preso come allenatore ? manco fosse il nuovo guardiola.
> cmq mi riferivo alla conferenza stampa dove ha parlato di doveri e dei precedenti bologna-milan.


"Donadoni le piacerebbe andare al Milan?"
"Il Milan per me rappresenta tantissimo"

Su Doveri:
"Giusto ricordare che successe con Doveri in Bologna-Milan lo scorso anno (rigore netto non dato agli emiliani ndr). Ma non posso pensare che un uomo non faccia il suo mestiere. Ben venga Doveri. Domani sera sarà un test importante anche per lui. Sono certo che ci sia assoluta onestà sulle decisioni che Doveri prenderà in campo”. Mi sembra una frecciatina all'arbitro e al designatore.

Mai detto nulla contro il Milan in tutta la sua carriera.
Ma è un cane come Van Basten d'altronde.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma 8
Abate 6,5
Paletta 4,5
Romagnoli s.v.
Vangioni 6,5
Locatelli 5,5
Pasalic 6,5
Kucka 5,5
Suso 6,5
Bacca 4
Deulofeu 8

Zapata 6,5
Gomez 7,5
Poli 7


----------



## Schism75 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Se pensate che abbiamo buttato 9 punti con Atalanta, udinese e Sampdoria ora stavamo lì. Porca miseria.
Comunque pure Costacurta sta dicendo quello che sosteniamo, ossia dobbiamo giocare con il baricentro basso


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2017)

Palle e organizzazione, nonostante in campo la maggior parte siano asini e scappati di casa.


Questa ci fa tornare il morale, adesso a Roma col coltello fra i denti!


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque se Vangioni si chiamasse De Svangioni probabilmente sarebbe più utilizzato...onestamente non gli posso imputare nulla stasera. Il tanto osannato (dalla critica) De Sciglio non mi pare che garantisca molto di più...



Condivido, dopo mesi e mesi prima partita da titolare nel Milan molto positiva, deve migliorare in copertura ma ha dimostrato di avere grande personalità e di essere bravo nella impostazione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se pensate che abbiamo buttato 9 punti con Atalanta, udinese e Sampdoria ora stavamo lì. Porca miseria.
> Comunque pure Costacurta sta dicendo quello che sosteniamo, ossia dobbiamo giocare con il baricentro basso



Esattamente.
Ormai solo un ottuso non lo capirebbe.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

comunque per me i 3 punti li ha portati Donnarumma... Senza quella parata si perdeva 999 volte su 1000


----------



## Baresinho (8 Febbraio 2017)

Cmq bella partita del Milan nel secondo tempo, complimenti a tutti. 
Non commentiamo l errore di esaltarci e pensare che siano tutti fenomeni, la squadra va rifatta 8 undicesimi, altrimenti saremo sempre qui a commentare un cammino altalenante


----------



## Victorss (8 Febbraio 2017)

Deolofeu e Donnarumma FENOMENI,
Gerard è stato clamoroso DEVE assolutamente giocare lui al posto di Bacca..dentro Ocampos.
Io qui e adesso giuro, non insulterò mai più Poli per nessuna ragione, stasera con un ginocchio rotto ha avuto più palle e voglia lui di tutta la rosa messa insieme. EROICO POLI.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2017)

comunque ora deve metterci del suo TATTICAMENTE Montella. Ti prego Vincé... Tu già sai...


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2017)

Partita difficile da commentare ed aggettivare. 
Si passa da toni deprimenti ad entusiasmi euforici. 
Oggettivamente si salva solo il risultato e la prestazione in inferiorità numerica... La situazione resta brutta, sia nella singola partita che in previsione delle prossime viste le assenze, i 3 punti sono importanti e incassarli ai danni di quei maledetti del Bologna e dell'arbitro è fantastico, ma comunque c'è poco da essere allegri.


----------



## Black (8 Febbraio 2017)

che sofferenza ragazzi! speriamo che oltre ai 3 punti, l'azione decisiva abbia fatto capire a Montella che Delofeu può giocare punta centrale al posto dell'inutile colombiano. Tanto non fa sponda, non fa movimento, persino Poli ha fatto più di Bacca


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie Poli. Commovente. Sarà anche uno scarso tecnicamente ma sul piano dell'impegno non è secondo a nessuno! Per il resto... no comment. Mi godo questa pazza vittoria dopo tanta sofferenza e bestemmie.


----------



## mabadi (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque per me i 3 punti li ha portati Donnarumma... Senza quella parata si perdeva 999 volte su 1000



forse era fuorigioco ma naturalmente non lo avrebbe fischiato.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2017)

Incredibile ragazzi, 3 punti d'oro anche se ci sono tanti errori dei singoli ovunque.

Donnarumma 8 decisivo
Abate 5 troppo troppo scarso
Romagnoli 6
Paletta 4 peggio di Mexes mah
Vangioni 6 bene, sono contento
Locatelli 5,5
Pasalic partita da 3 una vergogna, per il gol non metterei nemmeno la sufficienza
Kucka 4 **********
Suso 6 partita ovviamente di sacrificio
Bacca 5 solita partita purtroppo
Deulofeu 8 che dire...straordinario

Zapta 6,5 bene
Gomez 6,5 benissimo, vero lottatore
Poli 7,5 UN VERO GLADIATORE, UNO DEI POCHI CHE ONORA LA MAGLIA


----------



## viaggio (8 Febbraio 2017)

che regalo del bologna!


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> deulofeu STOICO STOICOOOOOOO



"Un altro Munnez" cit


----------



## S T B (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva ha preso controllo del corpo di Deulofeu e ci ha fatto vincere.. pazzesco


----------



## sabato (8 Febbraio 2017)

Questa è storia!!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Febbraio 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> Sheva ha preso controllo del corpo di Deulofeu e ci ha fatto vincere.. pazzesco


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Un altro Munnez" cit



In effetti ci somiglia


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Febbraio 2017)

Non ho visto la partita e mi è spiaciuto visto il risultato, ma credo che avei sofferto e mi sarei incazzato per 90 minuti


----------



## S T B (9 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita e mi è spiaciuto visto il risultato, ma credo che avei sofferto e mi sarei incazzato per 90 minuti



io sono andato al cinema e me ne sono pentito... ma l'importante è la vittoria e se i risultati sono questi vado al cinema anche alla prossima


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Febbraio 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> io sono andato al cinema e me ne sono pentito... ma l'importante è la vittoria e se i risultati sono questi vado al cinema anche alla prossima



Sì infatti per 2€ volevo anch'io ma tornato tardissimo e stanchissimo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2017)

In due in meno si è vista la pazzesca preparazione tattica di Montella, abbiamo creato senza soffrire particolarmente,
il Bologna resta da ufficio inchiesta e a Donadoni che stimo ieri sera avrei stracciato in faccia la tessera d'allenatore,
la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che casuale.

Da quello che si è visto basta togliere Bacca è la squadra ricomincia ad avere un senso, su di lui si basano tutte le tattiche difensive degli avversari, fanno di tutto per fargli arrivare la palla. 

Ormai è divenuto un caso incredibile, Pazzini, Matri , Destro, Torres erano irritanti per la loro mollezza e inadeguatezza, ma non giocavano così palesemente contro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Febbraio 2017)

Partita strana, la più strana di quest'anno. Siamo partiti molto bene, aggressivi e tenendo il pallino del gioco, poi non siamo riusciti a segnare e allora la partita si è complicata. La vittoria era fondamentale per rimanere agganciati alle altre, specialmente in vista della prossima partita contro la Lazio; peccato per le pesanti assenze.


----------



## MarcoUnico (9 Febbraio 2017)

Tre punti fondamentali ottenuti con enorme "cuore" ed una buona dose di fortuna, tutta quella che ci è mancate nelle ultime 8 uscite di campionato. Il Bologna era stato nettamente superiore a centrocampo per tutto il primo tempo, costringendo il milan a due falli da espulsione ineccepibili.
Dopo di che l'insperato: la squadra si dimostrava compatta e coraggiosa nel non "disfarsi" e nel riuscire a contenere gli attacchi bolognesi, che più volte risultano molto pericolosi, senza tuttavia andare a rete.
L'occasione clamorosa mancata da Pasalic solo davanti al portiere fa da presagio al successivo gol dello stesso Pasalic, servito da una gran giocata di Delofeu.

Insomma... vittoria pazza, più che meritata ed ottenuta per qualità e superiorità di gioco.
A dimostrazione che questo (mediocre) Milan dovrebbe forse tornare a giocare come fece per buona parte del girone d'andata, privilegiando la fase e la compattezza difensiva per poi agire di rimessa e di contropiede.

E' troppo bassa la qualità tecnica per poter aspirare al gioco che piacerebbe a Montella e che così bene era riuscito a mettere in atto in quel di Firenze.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Febbraio 2017)

Non sono d'accordo con chi parla di fortuna, questo è solo cuore, cuore, cuore e la voglia di ribaltare il trend negativo. E poi, diciamocelo, se anche c'è stato un pizzico di fortuna, restiamo assolutamente in credito con la buona sorte, almeno nell'ultimo periodo.
Ah, dimenticavo: proprio vero, Donnarumma eh... sì, 
"il palcoscenico gli ha dato alla testa", 
"Troppe distrazioni con le voci di mercato", 
"Ha sentito l'odore dei soldi", 
"E' in calo",
"Non mi pare che sia questo gran fenomeno"...
Certo, certo...
GRAAANDEEEE GIGIOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Purtroppo non ho potuto vedere il secondo tempo perché ero a lavoro. Che dire? Grandissimi i ragazzi che hanno portato a casa tre punti nonostante un arbitraggio vergognoso (assurdo il secondo giallo a Kucka, nel primo tempo Suso ha subito un fallo identico e quella m.... insulsa di Doveri non ha preso provvedimenti), nonostante la doppia inferiorità numerica e nonostante in campo ci fossero più riserve che titolari. Eroici!
Donnarumma e Deulofeu hanno fatto due giocate da fenomeni veri per portare a casa il risultato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2017)

Leggo tanti commenti che fanno riferimento al cuore, sicuramente c'è stato,

ma non vorrei che chi non ha visto la partita si facesse l'idea che sia stata la solita partita di barricate e perdite di tempo che di solito caratterizzano queste situazioni, magari con beffa finale in contropiede.

Il Milan si è difeso con grande ordine, senza affanno, lasciando solo una grande occasione gol al Bologna,

ma quando aveva palla non perdeva tempo ne rallentava il gioco, voleva vincere, ha battuto parecchi angoli,
prendendo 1 palo da uno di questo e avuto un altra colossale occasione sprecata da Pasalic con Poli e Suso soli davanti alla porta.
A differenza del primo tempo con Bacca, ogni volta che ripartivamo essenzialmente con Diolofece, abbiamo dato l'impressione di poter far male.

Se devo fare un paragone con il passato, mi viene in mente una storica partita contro il como finita 5 a 0,

Milan di Sacchi, nel primo tempo venne espulso mi pare Evani, la squadra continuò a schiacciare imperterrito il Como rifilandogli i 5 sberloni, nonostante la pochezza dell'avversario una delle massime espressioni del Milan Sacchiano.

Ecco la maniera in cui Montella ha fatto tenere il campo alla squadra ieri sera non ha nulla di normale, è evidente che con in mano una rosa stile Juve vedremmo nuovamente un Milan destinato all'eterno olimpo del calcio, nulla a che vedere con un Allegri qualsiasi, ma nemmeno un Conte al top.


----------



## James Watson (9 Febbraio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Deolofeu e Donnarumma FENOMENI,
> Gerard è stato clamoroso DEVE assolutamente giocare lui al posto di Bacca..dentro Ocampos.
> Io qui e adesso giuro, non insulterò mai più Poli per nessuna ragione, stasera con un ginocchio rotto ha avuto più palle e voglia lui di tutta la rosa messa insieme. EROICO POLI.



A Poli bisogna fargli un monumento. Voglio giocatori con questo carattere, poi se sono scarsi posso anche passarci sopra.
Per me, dopo quello che ha fatto ieri si è meritato l'opportunità di giocare qualche partita da titolare. Se gioca sempre così ci serve come il pane.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Leggo tanti commenti che fanno riferimento al cuore, sicuramente c'è stato,
> 
> ma non vorrei che chi non ha visto la partita si facesse l'idea che sia stata la solita partita di barricate e perdite di tempo che di solito caratterizzano queste situazioni, magari con beffa finale in contropiede.
> 
> ...



perfetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Febbraio 2017)

Aggiungo un altro giocatore che mi ha sorpreso incredibilmente: VANGIONI.


----------

